# Come here kitty kitty....



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Some shots from the zoo, more to come as i go through them!



























I even have video of the penguins 


I was very pleased with the lion shot, was able to focus out the fence that i took the shot through  Been considering blowing that up and framing it for my home!


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

That lion pic is amazing! I especially like the way you can seen the pads on its front paw.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hehe that is cool. If anyone wants full unsized, simply pm ur email addy i'll email it! makes great background on the puter


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Those are great pictures! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just had to throw the dart frog in huh? got any others, dendrobates teribilis?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey....my buddy breeds them cute little blue froggies..been thinkin of gettin some


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

those "cute little blue froggies" will KILL you! please show some respect... nah im just kiddin, you should look around, they come in way crazy colors, but i think the blues are my favorites.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

VERY nice picture of the lion!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Mala said:


> hehe that is cool. If anyone wants full unsized, simply pm ur email addy i'll email it! makes great background on the puter


That would be totally awesome MP 


Those are super sweet shots!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Last time I went to a zoo it was on vacation in AZ. I had my canon with a 300mm lens and when I got the picts developed the person there asked me If I was in the cages with the animals because they were so close up and she was familiar with how far away they keep people from the animals. 

When you have the right equipment you get great picts, but as someone I know once told me If you dont have the skill and buy expensive equipment all you end up with is bad expensive pictures.  I have seen great shots taken with disposable cameras. It has 90% to do with setting up the shot and 10% with the camera itself.


----------

